# Got my new OLD Oklahoma Joe Smoker



## arkiebiker (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a continuation of my earlier thread, but I started a new one since I this is the one where I have actually purchased and taken ownership of the smoker. Here is the original thread:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149506/older-oklahoma-joe-smoker

OK...just got the smoker a few minutes ago. I am EXCITED, PLEASED, DISAPPOINTED and CONFUSED.

First and foremost, the smoker is in what I consider very good condition. It needs to be cleaned up before I can do anything else to it...and maybe I won't need to do too much to it after all.

I am confused because this smoker is much smaller than I expected it to be. I was looking for it to be the size of the one that is presently sold at Lowes, but this smoker is much smaller (see dimensions below). *I would like to find out ANY ADDITIONAL INFORMATION anyone can provide on this model and if there are any mods or accessories specific to this model? *These accessories and mods are important to me with this model.

Here are the specifications of this model as I measured and observed them:

The Smoker only stands 28" from the floor to the top of the smoker.

The SMOKER is is only 24" in length.

The FIREBOX is 12" in length.

The SMOKER appears to be a 12.5" diameter.

The SmokeStack is 20.5" tall.

The SMOKESTACK is WELDED into place...NO LEAKS!

The SMOKER weighs about 150 lbs (very vague estimate)...it is HEAVY!!

The DOORS are all recessed for a very tight fit.

The THICKNESS is best I can tell 1/4"

The SERIAL number is 10849 (can this be traced to a year?)

So my questions are:

1.   Can anyone provide information on this type of model and what is it called?

2.   What is the best way to CLEAN this smoker to get rid of all the crud in the smoke box?

3.   What is the best way to CLEAN the grates (or where can I purchase new ones that will fit this smoker)?

4.   Are there accessories for these older models?

Here's one picture now...I'll post the rest tomorrow.

So what do you think?













smoker1.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 2, 2013


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are the rest of the pictures of the smoker, before I did any scrubbing, scraping or cleaning. I do not see any rust spots...most of what you see is burnt food or fat on the cooker.













photo 1.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 1A.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 2A.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 3.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 3A.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 4.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 4A.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


















photo 5A.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 3, 2013


----------



## ryan in louisville (Oct 3, 2013)

As far as giving you more info about the cooker, I unfortunately can't help you.  I will say that the inside doesn't look too dirty.  I would not be looking at new grates.

The only scrubbing I would do would be to get old food chunks off the grate.  I think I would fire it up with a hot fire and let it burn.  Maybe take a squirt bottle of water and spray the inside to steam it.  When doing a hot burn make sure you have something under the grease drain to catch any "dirt" that liquifies.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Do a hot burn and steam like Ryan says.  Cool it off and hit it with pressure washer.  You may have to do this a few times.  Then heat it up and re-season it.


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 3, 2013)

power wash it and scrub those grates down with some oven/grill cleaner and a wire brush. when all is said and done spray the insides down with some pam or bacon grease and burn your wood of choice to give it its first seasoning.


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 3, 2013)

Great thanks guys...keep the tips and information flowing.


----------



## hat495404954 (Oct 3, 2013)

If you got this for $200.00, you certainly are not hurt. For information on it's age and care, I suggest contacting Horizon BBQ . They are the original makers of Oklahoma Joe smokers and they can probably fill you in on the approximate history of this model. They can also give you information concerning their recommended method of seasoning the smoker. Congratulations by the way, you have the closest thing I know of to an "indestructible" smoker.


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks. I fired it up this afternoon and it's still going right now. I'm getting a little over 300 degrees over the past couple of hours with a single bag (4lbs) of charcoal.

So what temps should I see it go up to? In other words, WIDE OPEN what is the upper limit temperature wise that I should see.

Thanks guys for all the information.


----------



## richjt92 (Oct 4, 2013)

arkiebiker,

From the pics it does not look too dirty. I agree with the guys above on cleaning the grates and doing the pressure washing the firebox.  I do not like using oven cleaner in the smoker box.

As for seasoning, you can spray Pam, Wipe it Down with Bacon Grease or spray the inside with peanut oil, I used Peanut Oil on my new OJK Longhorn to season it on a test burn last weekend.  I may just put some bacon on the grates this weekend when I do my brisket and spare ribs this weekend.

I would get your test burn up around 350-400 degrees just to see if any of the grease on the inside starts to flow...if there is alot of grease in the cooking area (ie they did not use drip pans) you can scrape it off with a hand spade and discard.

The key now is to do a dial-in test burn and see how much charcoal/wood you need to get it to your desired smoking temperatures, where your hotspots are and how long it will remain at temp before you need to add fuel to maintain temps.  Of course, a good thermometer with at least 2 probes is essential.

As for upgrades, if it smoker is sealed well, I like the fact the smoke stack is welded, you might consider getting a convection plate fabed due to the small area of the smoke box in relation to the firebox....I found with my 16" OKJ without a convection plate I had to move things around often to even out the cooking.  I have my one on order from Horizon BBQ for my 20" OKJ.

I also would spray the outside of the smoker with Pam or Wal-Mart spray shortening to  keep a light coat of oil to keep the outside from rusting.

It looks great and I thing you got a great deal...

Let us know out it smokes!!!!

Gig 'Em Aggie...BTHO idle this week


Richjt92


----------



## frosty (Oct 4, 2013)

Good luck with the new smoker!  Looks like it will be great.


----------



## arkiebiker (Oct 4, 2013)

OK...I got the OLD OKLAHOMA JOE cleaned up and fired it up last night...got up to about 300+ degrees...with more fire, I probably could have made it go higher. I put a coat of HEAT RESISTANT paint on the outside and WALLA...here's what I have (see picture).

I did contact Horizon BBQ Smokers and talked with Steve about this smoker. He laughed when he saw the picture. He said, yeah that's an old one and we built "that little thing", but he would have to ask Roger for more information about it.

Anyway...I'll see how I do with this smoker and if I do well with it, I may go ahead and buy the Horizon Classic.

Thanks for all the help from everyone.

Wally













smoker_painted.JPG



__ arkiebiker
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 27, 2014)

That looks great. Nice resto work there.

Guessing by your nick that you're somewhere in AR so if you buy something bigger and decide "that little thing" needs a new home you just let me know. I've got an outdoor kitchen that has a space just the right size for it.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, that's a good looking, sturdy smoker. I foresee much bbq in your future!


----------



## Hummels Smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

arkiebiker said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures of the smoker, before I did any scrubbing, scraping or cleaning. I do not see any rust spots...most of what you see is burnt food or fat on the cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hummels Smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

I have that same smoker picked it up for 125 heavy as he'll I'm wanting to know some details also


----------

